# legit research chem sites?



## masokist (Oct 28, 2009)

new to this forum looking for legit research chem sites. i know of rui-products heard some ppl speak of it and say its legit just wana know if anyon else has heard of it. and is cem legit? i see their banner here. thanks for the help


----------



## Marat (Oct 28, 2009)

CEM is legit.


----------



## heavyjames (Nov 1, 2009)

RUI is lion reborn, lion was shit.  I am guessing that little has changed other than their super hype machine (twitter, facebook, etc).  the super sale thing just says to me either big ass scam or even more watered down chems.  what is a bit sad is even their super sale prices are only a bit better than researchstop (com).  Which just goes to show how overpriced they are to begin with.  so bad track record, over priced, name change to try to get ahead of all the negative feedback, says to me- STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM LION/RUI products.

I have not tried CEM, partly because price is higher but primarily because they sell liquid cabergoline which pretty much everyone agrees is not stable so that is just a flag for me.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 2, 2009)

the stuff on rui is,just as heaveyjames assumed,weak.it takes 3 times the amount that they claim.that being the case ;it sucks even with the sale price.


----------



## tballz (Nov 3, 2009)

I've used both rui and cem.  I'm happy with both of them.  They have great pct chems and their peptides are great too.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Nov 4, 2009)

The cem products site has very legit chems, and the shipping is discreet. never had any problems with them.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2009)

I had heard that Lion sold the company, but who knows. AG-guys come to mind, as well as nobullresearch.com and MrUniverse and mostly Lion re-sellers.


----------



## freakinhuge (Nov 12, 2009)

I've used cemproducts for pct chems and never had any problems.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Nov 17, 2009)

I have also used cem research chems and they worked just fine.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 9, 2010)

Bump for updates on legit RC companies. Im debating on ResearchStop, is it a good company for nolva?


----------



## MDR (Oct 9, 2010)

Had good luck with ChemOne, GPZ and StenLabs.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 9, 2010)

The only CEM Ive tried was the albuterol and it was crap. I just get the real pharmaceutical 4 mg caps and can tell for sure the CEM was crap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

sten for the win


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> sten for the win




i second the motion ..Voted carry...thread closed


----------



## Life (Oct 10, 2010)

Sten is good? But their shit is so cheap! Thats the only thing that put me off when I ordered from CEM (Which I was very happy with)


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> chemone is all i trust. you get what you pay for. not underdosed or watered down fake sales.
> 
> However, they didnt include droppers the last time. luckilly i had several empty bottles laying around.



GPZ is pretty cheap for all the extra stuff.


----------



## Longhorn98 (Oct 10, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck with Unity Peptides?


----------



## themoreyouknow (Oct 11, 2010)

im pretty sure RUI/ar-r and cem are the same person. There products have exactly the same reviews for every item, site is set up the same and prices are the same lol


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 11, 2010)

masokist said:


> new to this forum looking for legit research chem sites. i know of rui-products heard some ppl speak of it and say its legit just wana know if anyon else has heard of it. and is cem legit? i see their banner here. thanks for the help


Aminooutpost.com, this is the only site I will order from!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 11, 2010)

MDR said:


> Had good luck with ChemOne, GPZ and StenLabs.


 
sten the most bang for your buck.I have so much of there shit around It will prob expire b4 i could use all of it


----------



## themoreyouknow (Oct 12, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> sten the most bang for your buck.I have so much of there shit around It will prob expire b4 i could use all of it



so sten is legit? damn, there prices are awesome


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 12, 2010)

they should be a sponsor here and kick off cem.^^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2010)

themoreyouknow said:


> so sten is legit? damn, there prices are awesome


 
yeah they're legit, sign up for their sales thats where you make the killa savings


----------



## MDR (Oct 12, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> yeah they're legit, sign up for their sales thats where you make the killa savings



Sten is the real deal.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 21, 2010)

Can anyone provide recent feedback on Research Stop?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2010)

masokist said:


> new to this forum looking for legit research chem sites. i know of rui-products heard some ppl speak of it and say its legit just wana know if anyon else has heard of it. and is cem legit? i see their banner here. thanks for the help



G2G >> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sten is the real deal.


 Its the real deal hollyfield an now u hooker and ho's know how i feel


----------



## tjsulli (Oct 30, 2010)

Life said:


> Sten is good? But their shit is so cheap! Thats the only thing that put me off when I ordered from CEM (Which I was very happy with)


 i dont think its so much that stens products are that cheap its that a lot of other places prices are way to high


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 10, 2010)

Try stenlabs.com. best prices and good pct and peptides. i have used them several times and have not been disappointed.


----------



## funkd0c (Nov 13, 2010)

I have had great experience with researchstop.com

Has anyone  had any experience with Unitypeptide.com???


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not much for research cems myself, but thanks for the stenlabs shout out. they do seem to have pretty cheap prices...

possibly cheap enough to entice me to give em a try...


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 21, 2010)

Man glad I read this I have used cem in the past think I will give Sten a shot now


----------



## bigrene (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone heard of SouthernResearchCo their prices are great and they ship their goods with ice packs and quick delivery I think 3 days US.Havent tried them but pretty sure Im going to next (for peptides anyhow) theyre a sponsor on Steriodology I heard guys from IM that also chat on steriodology say they are GTG not going to say who but someone well respected here. Anyone?


----------



## Gio12345 (Nov 27, 2010)

How about the best place to get T3 and clenbuterol?


----------



## JDB3 (Nov 27, 2010)

bro, I've used CHEM one, and the product was great...took about 4 days for shipping...they cost a little more for the following reasons.

1.Their products are correctly dosed 
2. The bottles are 60ml, where at some others are only 50ml

Use either CEM ONE or ar-r.

Ar-r is legit too.


----------



## Gio12345 (Nov 27, 2010)

ok


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Dec 4, 2010)

sten all the way..best prices best sales..always have buy one get one free.


----------



## bigrene (Dec 4, 2010)

Hows StenLabs HGH quality anybody got sides associated with use and results? Somebody has to know. Also same question as above but Uncle Zs


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2010)

sten does peptides, but not hgh


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 5, 2010)

tjsulli said:


> i dont think its so much that stens products are that cheap its that a lot of other places prices are way to high


if not sten my 2nd choice would be innovate peptides imo there research chems are better quality they dont crash but with that said sten has the better peptides and better deals and shipping i would say i-p for the fact they are cheaper and faster processing and shipping


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 5, 2010)

masokist said:


> new to this forum looking for legit research chem sites. i know of rui-products heard some ppl speak of it and say its legit just wana know if anyon else has heard of it. and is cem legit? i see their banner here. thanks for the help


sten labs or innovate  peptides are bolth g2g each have there +&-'s


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> sten does peptides, but not hgh



Hate to burst your bubble but HGH is a protein based peptide and yes I seen it on stens labs as Im sure everyone else has, now anyone experience sides associated with HGH with Stenlabs or UnclesZs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

bigrene said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but HGH is a protein based peptide and yes I seen it on stens labs as Im sure everyone else has, now anyone experience sides associated with HGH with Stenlabs or UnclesZs.


 
no bubble burst here numbnuts  . .  Ive been buying off sten for a long time, they have never stocked somatotropin . . they havent before and they sure as hell don't now


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2010)

Somatropin is a brand and you call me numbnuts, wow, fragment 176-191 peptide thats hgh in case you didnt know sorry your wrong on this one no need to get offended and start name calling (NUMBNUTS) Should lose some rep points for that insult and stupidity have a nice day dick.:shooter:


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

You sure you got your facts right son?

If Jay Cutler rang _Big Rene's Retarded Gears Emporium_ asking for HGH, and you sent him frag 176-191, cjc 1293 or GHRP-2 . . you think he's going to be a happy customer?

Obviously no. Furthermore a simple check of wikipedia outlines:

*Somatotropin* refers to the growth hormone 1 produced naturally in animals, whereas the term *somatropin* refers to growth hormone produced by recombinant DNA technology,[1] and is abbreviated "HGH" in humans.

Does this look like a brand-name?

. . thats ok, no need for further apologies    . .  negged for retardedness


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You sure you got your facts right son?
> 
> If Jay Cutler rang _Big Rene's Retarded Gears Emporium_ asking for HGH, and you sent him frag 176-191, cjc 1293 or GHRP-2 . . you think he's going to be a happy customer?
> 
> ...




Sorry I misspelled somatropin for somatotropin they are both still growth I wasnt referring to that anyhow thats really beside the point,if fragment 176-191aa is not growth hormone or a protein based peptide I would like to hear what it is? You always this angry when you disagree with someone?


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2010)

You can take more of my rep points if you need them buddy all you had to do was ask.


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2010)

My apologies I made a major mistake I will read more careful about specifics next time, if it  makes you feel better I feel like a tard,my mistake I got a little offended with your  initial response and didnt give thought to the possibility of me being wrong.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

lol Rene . . Im sorry for being an arsehole mate . . I blame the Gears 

I'll rep ya back later.

Sorry again


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> lol Rene . . Im sorry for being an arsehole mate . . I blame the Gears
> 
> I'll rep ya back later.
> 
> Sorry again


Had to neg u for being sorry NEVER BLAME THE GEARS won't let me neg u just yet (raincheck)


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

. . . .


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> lol Rene . . Im sorry for being an arsehole mate . . I blame the Gears
> 
> I'll rep ya back later.
> 
> Sorry again




Same here no worries glad we can laugh about it.


----------



## bigrene (Dec 5, 2010)

I was under the impression that the kits of growth sold are 177-191 when in fact its just 191aa Im glad you brought it up I was planning on ordering some frag thinking it was growth so you saved me on that one. Thanks for being cool.


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

Great info here been looking for legit places


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

bigrene said:


> I was under the impression that the kits of growth sold are 177-191 when in fact its just 191aa Im glad you brought it up I was planning on ordering some frag thinking it was growth so you saved me on that one. Thanks for being cool.


 
everything you need to know re: peptides

www.datbtrue.com


----------



## cassman (Dec 6, 2010)

arr is good


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 6, 2010)

Just ordered from CEM Products, came fast and seems legit so far.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 7, 2010)

sorry I know it's been done and over with but bigrene how did you think that was called "fragment" was hgh? im not trying to drag this up again but I kind of am... if you had googled the frag number it would have told you with in the first 2-3 sites what it was.

if you knew anything about peptides or GH you would know that automatically anything that has fragment in it is only a part of the GH/amino acid and not the whole chain. all the research websites sell the fragments but I've never really read anything from anyone i would consider reputable to indicate they're worth a shite further.

even the product descriptions on the websites state what part of the GH chain of amino acids it is and its function and not that it is GH.

it would be pretty sweet if they did sell it though, but yeah IMO its the hardest BB supplement to get ahold of. It's f'n expensive and black market products are often times quite fake.


----------



## bigrene (Dec 7, 2010)

Ive only been juicing since November last year and all my research has been around anabolics. Just recently, last month or two, I have been reading on Hgh and peptides and  for some  reason I thought I seen it say 177-191 under product description for growth kit and after that that idea was stuck in my head. So yeah Im still learning especially about HGH and peptides so pardon my ignorance I did make an arse out of myself but thats life.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 7, 2010)

bigrene said:


> Ive only been juicing since November last year and all my research has been around anabolics.



Yeah just stick to anabolics. "research chems" are pretty much shit from everything I've read from people I respect. I still haven't tried to use them myself but I thought I might w/ sten just bc it's cheap enough if it doesn't work out I'm not out too much


----------



## bigrene (Dec 8, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Yeah just stick to anabolics. "research chems" are pretty much shit from everything I've read from people I respect. I still haven't tried to use them myself but I thought I might w/ sten just bc it's cheap enough if it doesn't work out I'm not out too much



True that, I just finished 100Ius Of Growth and I know I only ran it a little over a month but I look leaner and skin has more glow I did 3ius ed. So I think Ill stick with the growth waiting for taxes so I can stock up and order half a dozen kits some more anabolics and what not. So hgh fragmment does not create new muscle fibers but supposed to have the fat burning properties like growth.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 8, 2010)

bigrene said:


> So hgh fragmment does not create new muscle fibers but supposed to have the fat burning properties like growth.



correct. supposedly...
i've read people claim it works but not by anyone I know or consider reputable. if you try it out take some pics and post a log of it b/c i wanted to try it until i actually looked into it


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 14, 2010)

*chems*

lots of underdosed liquids out there


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 18, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> Try stenlabs.com. best prices and good pct and peptides. i have used them several times and have not been disappointed.





theCaptn' said:


> sten does peptides, but not hgh





tjsulli said:


> if not sten my 2nd choice would be innovate peptides imo there research chems are better quality they dont crash but with that said sten has the better peptides and better deals and shipping i would say i-p for the fact they are cheaper and faster processing and shipping



Can any of you confirm that Sten Labs ghrps and CJCs are not in solution when they send it?  On their site it says "XXmg x 2mL" etc; I would ASSUME that's just the vial size since any vial I've ever received of peptides normally comes in 2mL vials, but I wanna be sure.


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 19, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> Aminooutpost.com, this is the only site I will order from!!!!


x2


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 20, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> Can any of you confirm that Sten Labs ghrps and CJCs are not in solution when they send it? On their site it says "XXmg x 2mL" etc; I would ASSUME that's just the vial size since any vial I've ever received of peptides normally comes in 2mL vials, but I wanna be sure.


 
yes stenlabs sends all their peptides as powders in a 2cc vial that u have to reconstitute


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 21, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> yes stenlabs sends all their peptides as powders in a 2cc vial that u have to reconstitute



Okay, that's what I figured, but I don't wanna assume that, ya know.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 24, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> yes stenlabs sends all their peptides as powders in a 2cc vial that u have to reconstitute



Do you know how well their ghrp and cjc is?  Their price is quite a bit more reasonable than GP and my contact in china is MIA.


----------



## bigdv (Dec 26, 2010)




----------

